# Speculating on mutual funds



## obiwan (1 January 2005)

I wonder if anyone has tried trading mutual funds. I think that would be an interesting experiment, testing time periods of weeks/months.  

Has anyone tried this with low entry fee mutual funds or the australian share index stock ??

The aim would be to take on market beta (with the benefits of diversification), whilst trying to get supranormal alpha through market timing & money management. It seems like you are taking unnecessary firm specific risk with individual stock trades.


----------



## theinvestorguru (1 March 2013)

obiwan said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried trading mutual funds. I think that would be an interesting experiment, testing time periods of weeks/months.
> 
> Has anyone tried this with low entry fee mutual funds or the australian share index stock ??
> 
> The aim would be to take on market beta (with the benefits of diversification), whilst trying to get supranormal alpha through market timing & money management. It seems like you are taking unnecessary firm specific risk with individual stock trades.




Hi all

It is an old thread, but the subject was very suitable.
I m newbie to whole field of stocks, I read book for Stan weintain, there is part of chapter describes advantages for investing in mutual funds , he describes moving from aggressive stock funds when the market is bullish to and sell move to money market fund when market consolidation occur.

My question is there any body have experience in that field in Australia ?
Is there education specific to do it here?

Thanks in advance


----------

